# Soliton it's time to move on



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

There was a discussion a while ago about this, before Sol Jr. made an appearance. With more people getting motivated to try AC systems, it could be good for them to start looking in that direction. How about it, guys!

Dawid


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't imagine it being too difficult as long as people allow the case to increase in size. The addition of an inverter system and changing what is actually controlled as well as another buzz bar, I dont think we can expect cheap however but if the Soliton build quality is anything to go by then it will last forever 

Bring it guys.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> I know you two and am pretty sure boredom is beginning to rear it's head or will very soon.


No. Not at all actually. Don't have time to be bored.



NZero said:


> I wouldn't imagine it being too difficult as long as people allow the case to increase in size.


Ah. The blessing of ignorance. 

It's not just adding some IGBTs and be happy about it. A DC-controller pretty much sets the environment and expects the motor to follow suite and except for the idle function in the Soliton the controller doesn't really care about what the motor's doing as long as it's not totally fubared (like a short or so). An AC-inverter isn't just a controller with more IGBTs, it's also a complete replacement of the brushes which means it has to do some serious micro management of the motor (and a lot of real time calculations).

A DC-controller can pretty much just set up the output voltage and check in once in a while to see that everything still looks ok. The laws of physics means that the environment won't change drastically and the CPU can easily ignore the world for several milliseconds without any problems (and, for example, go play with the web server  ), but in an AC-controller the response times has to be in the micro seconds range.

Usually you have dedicated hardware to handle the really time critical parts but it still means that the demands on the hardware, the software and, well, pretty much everything's a lot tougher than a DC-controller and the consequences a lot bigger if you fuck something up...

This isn't a "We'll never do it because we're happy with DC as it is", just a "Don't hold your breath". We won't just suddenly pull an AC-inverter out of grampas hat, it's a lot harder than it looks (and someone mislaid the hat too)...


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

This isn't a "We'll never do it because we're happy with DC as it is", just a "Don't hold your breath". We won't just suddenly pull an AC-inverter out of grampas hat, it's a lot harder than it looks (and someone mislaid the hat too)...

Maybe I can help / jump in? Its a side project of mine, a beginning of an AC drive. Schematics and also a layout etc is done but still needs serious reviewing, firmware developing /testing. FOC (field oriented controll) is something that took a month or 2 to fully understand, writing code for it should be not an impossible task, have tested the rudimentary functions in a spreadsheet.. I'm no programmer by profession..  

To give you an idea of what im on about, the controller has connections for IGBT driver boards, analog throttle brake, RS232 etc. IGBT driver boards are specific for the output stage current/voltage rating.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Hardware wise you can reverse engineer an industrial drive but software wise that's another issue. I just want one in a year or two as I live in a hilly area and encounter lots of traffic lights and stop signs. Regen would be awesome along with better efficiency and no worrys about arcing! 

I certainly hope someone will soon have something on the market and not want a kidney in return for it.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

I do not think a Soliton is ever going to be a cheap option, but it would be a better option.

Dawid


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Their prices are competitive with others on the market but there's added value there. And a helluva lot better design I think but for the water cooling which I don't care for but... That value plus the very high amp capability is why they've become so popular IMO.

I don't see an 500amp AC controller for $1500 from them but the prices for an alternative comparable to their most powerful unit are in the stratosphere. Based on what they've done with DC, I think they would be competitive and a better value than the alternatives. And they have a passion for EV's which I think bodes well for the EV community.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Very true, but look at their current workload - just finished Jr., So Big Sol should be next, then a family of Sepex controllers..... 

They should be very busy!

Dawid


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Qer said:


> Ah. The blessing of ignorance.
> 
> It's not just adding some IGBTs and be happy about it.
> 
> ...


No I said it would need new controls and a different system, I meant for people of your ability it wouldn't be hard to build, I never said it would be a bolt on part for the Soliton1.
But hey, have a go at potential customers on a forum. Then go out and buy the book "How to make friends and influence people" then read it, twice.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

NZero said:


> ...But hey, have a go at potential customers on a forum. Then go out and buy the book "How to make friends and influence people" then read it, twice.


English is a second language for Qer (his first is Swedish) so cut him slack, ok?

As for the subject of this thread... the Soliton1 isn't even 2 years old so it seems a bit premature to call for it to "move on". We can't lurch from one expensive development project to the next and remain solvent. We could take out a huge loan - assuming we could get approved for it, that is - to fund product development, but that is extremely risky compared to funding it from ongoing operations.

In other words, the best way to get us to develop new products is to enthusiastically purchase our current ones.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

(his first is Swedish) ...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> In other words, the best way to get us to develop new products is to enthusiastically purchase our current ones.


Buy three Soliton's and wire them up  EVnetics gets three sales and you get three phases 
For the record I've already repeatedly tried to brow beat Tess and Qer into building a three phase controller, hasn't worked so far... Looking at all the issues Jack Rickard is having even with a willing Rinehart Motions support team I can't say I blame the EVnetics crew.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> English is a second language for Qer (his first is Swedish) so cut him slack, ok?


um no, ignorant only has one meaning and his english is pretty good. If people are supporting you, encouraging you its probably a good idea to not insult them or tell them they have no idea how hard you're working etc etc. 
Do we get the same warm response if we ask you guys to troubleshoot a problem we are having?

NZero: My throttle input seems to be unresponsive, can you help?
Qer: You jerk you probably cocked up the wiring, check the diagram.
Nzero: Sorry, will check again. I know nothing and you are all wise I will follow you blindly.

Now the public are not telling you that you must build, we are merely keen to learn if you have any plans to do so? What you have created is fantastic, its like a Ferrari following, people love them so much that if there's any hint of a new model coming they go nuts. 

Anyway I am looking to purchase 2 juniors in a month or 2 and an AC controller would be little use on my monster DC motors  But if you were to do so of course then I see a few small companies loosing ALOT of customers.

Best of luck and keep up the great work boys. Even you Qer


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

steven4601 said:


> This isn't a "We'll never do it because we're happy with DC as it is", just a "Don't hold your breath". We won't just suddenly pull an AC-inverter out of grampas hat, it's a lot harder than it looks (and someone mislaid the hat too)...
> 
> Maybe I can help / jump in? Its a side project of mine, a beginning of an AC drive. Schematics and also a layout etc is done but still needs serious reviewing, firmware developing /testing. FOC (field oriented controll) is something that took a month or 2 to fully understand, writing code for it should be not an impossible task, have tested the rudimentary functions in a spreadsheet.. I'm no programmer by profession..
> 
> To give you an idea of what im on about, the controller has connections for IGBT driver boards, analog throttle brake, RS232 etc. IGBT driver boards are specific for the output stage current/voltage rating.


There's an open source inverter project with a field tested prototype. Have you considered supporting/contributing? 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tumanako/index.php?title=Inverter

The microcontroller is an STM32 (ARM Cortex M3). The power stage is a Semikron SkiiP module. They've implemented closed loop field orientated control, from what I understand. You can access their codebase via SVN.

FOC is only as good as the parameters it is fed. To make FOC really useful for an off-the-shelf controller, it would be good to implement auto tuning routines instead of trying to measure the motor parameters (like rotor and stator L and R, rotor time constant, etc.) manually. There's a good article linked to the Tumanako page on how to implement it.

You can see videos of the inverter running in Greenstage's electric Saker.

Sam.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

NZero said:


> um no, ignorant only has one meaning and his english is pretty good. If people are supporting you, encouraging you its probably a good idea to not insult them or tell them they have no idea how hard you're working etc etc.
> Do we get the same warm response if we ask you guys to troubleshoot a problem we are having?
> 
> NZero: My throttle input seems to be unresponsive, can you help?
> ...


I'm afraid you are way overreacting to Qer's statement and you are actually misunderstanding Qer's quite accurate use of the word ignorant.



> 1. lacking in knowledge or training; unlearned: an ignorant man.
> 
> 2. lacking knowledge or information as to a particular subject or fact: ignorant of quantum physics.
> 
> 3. uninformed; unaware.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ignorant

You took it as an insult when I don't believe it was at all intended as such. Your ignorance of the meaning of ignorance caused you to be offended


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

My first EV build will be DC but I'm working on my first VFD in my own shop. The Solitron folks are spot on about the speed and timing requirments, and, controller design arena has a lot of unfiled patents that can be discovered over time as higher speed parts are available. My 3-phase wood lathe controller will be controlled by the Parallax Propeller, 20 MIPs X 8(cores) in PSAM. Until the Propeller II is available (160 MIPs x 8) is mature I won't even attempt the size motor controller I'll need for an EV. Like wise the speed of the support chips is also increasing. I just love the Internatioal Rectifier IGBTs but until competitors bring the price down for realistic sized devices Its just a no-go situation. So far we can't under cut the fantastic prices of the coveted Seimens AC motor controllers from over-there.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've heard there are higher power MOSFETS coming, which I guess are more efficient than IGBTs? This might allow Curtis to scale up their current design which I think is MOSFET based. Maybe that's how they achieved the 650 amp rating for their latest controller, and how they might be doing the rumored 144V unit.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys I'm not saying the Soliton is old and it's time to abandon it, merely that if it's a mature product like I thought it was, then your intellectual abilities should be migrating towards a scalable AC system. The EV world would LOVE for you to do so since you've done such a good job with the DC system. 

RE buying a Soliton, I have no plans to buy another DC system. Didn't want the first one 3 years ago but had no affordable choice as now. 

I have upped the voltage to 50 cells in my truck which I would have went higher to keep the amps down and have more performance but DC motors have arcing and motor destruction issues as you so proudly proclaim in your sig! 

As you know AC motors are free of arcing, controllers do regen well and can be more compact with higher voltage I believe which also allows smaller cables for weight savings. 

A little more AC gear is now available since 08 including the low voltage Curtis. Still there's nothing out there that's comparable price wise to DC systems available for anything larger than a Geo or Saturn.

We'd just like to see you guys take the bull by the horns and roll with it but hey if you can't do it you can't do it. Someone will however. The industrial OEM's have the knowledge to do it so some engineer may jump ship after doing one in his garage and start a new company. Someone will come out with one that's more affordable and AC IS the future. It already is standard in industry.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> 3. uninformed; unaware.


Something like that, yes, and sometimes NOT being aware of something is a blessing. Inverters is a rabbit hole and I haven't found the bottom yet, the more I read up about it, the more I realise how little I know. AC-inverters are a LOT more complicated than DC-controller and the math behind it goes from "Hey, I can do this on my radio shack calculator!" to "Ok, anyone here has a black belt in Matlab?".

Sure, it's possible to cludge together a DIY-inverter that works without pulling too much hair, but the Soliton didn't get it's reputation from being a cludge...


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Qer said:


> ...the more I read up about it...


Aha...! Gotcha. Someting is going on there at evnetics.

It is so typical Swedish to insult and than act as if it's not your first language. And than insult again. So Swedish.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> I have upped the voltage to 50 cells in my truck which I would have went higher to keep the amps down and have more performance but DC motors have arcing and motor destruction issues as you so proudly proclaim in your sig!


It still makes sense to have a high voltage pack to keep C down and be able to use thinner wiring for the pack but still limit the motor to, say, 170 Volt.



ElectriCar said:


> As you know AC motors are free of arcing


Which doesn't make them indestructible, though. Most of the motors that the Soliton has on it's conscious didn't die from arching but melting, and that could very well happen with an AC-motor as well. Sure, many AC-motors can be water cooled, but it doesn't mean that the motor will be kept cool in all situations, just that the limit is pushed upwards. Like if you use a blower on a DC-motor...



ElectriCar said:


> A little more AC gear is now available since 08 including the low voltage Curtis. Still there's nothing out there that's comparable price wise to DC systems available for anything larger than a Geo or Saturn.


There are several good reasons for that, but that'd be a novel to mention them all. 



ElectriCar said:


> We'd just like to see you guys take the bull by the horns and roll with it but hey if you can't do it you can't do it.


"Can" is not the problem, the problem is money. I stopped counting the hours I put in the Soliton when I started to realise that a random dude on Walmart made more bucks per hour than I did on the Soliton and it will probably take some time before the Soliton starts to pay back on a scale that could be considered fair, even though the increasing sales does provide me with some increased encouragement.

However, going for an AC-inverter before the Soliton provides a more regular and stable inflow would mean new and improved stress levels for yours truly since it's a lot of work involved. I'm not quite prepared to compete (Monty Python style) with Pakistan child sewing soccer balls for Nike, income wise...



ElectriCar said:


> Someone will however. The industrial OEM's have the knowledge to do it so some engineer may jump ship after doing one in his garage and start a new company.


I wish him/her good luck. May the investors be gentle upon the poor bastards soul.



ElectriCar said:


> Someone will come out with one that's more affordable and AC IS the future. It already is standard in industry.


I'm not entirely sure about that. I agree that DC will get obsolete even for DIYers in the long run, but I'm not sure that the general 3 phase AC motor is the obvious winner. Oh well, time will tell and eventually we'll look into it and figure out what to do next. It's, of course, a bit of an ongoing discussion already, but at the same time we have to support those customers out there that's already our customers and make sure that they continue to be satisfied with their Solitons. Nothing's as devastating for business as pissing off existing customers...

Working on version 1.4 of the Soliton software btw. There will be some interesting changes on that one (mainly feature requests we've decided to honour), so I'm still quite busy with that. Sure, the actual controller part of the controller (ie the motor PWM part) is quite mature and hasn't been changed much since idle was introduced, but the interfacing part (the in-out signals and the web server) is getting a major overhaul and improvements.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

You guys are a talented bunch and hopefully at some point you can hire someone to do the rote work and you can once again create! 

There will be demand for the Soliton for years after AC goes mainstream by people who's DC controllers blow but don't want to start over with a new motor etc. so there's some encouragement for your financial future. 

I'll keep waiting and watching for now though.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> We'd just like to see you guys take the bull by the horns and roll with it but hey if you can't do it you can't do it. Someone will however. The industrial OEM's have the knowledge to do it so some engineer may jump ship after doing one in his garage and start a new company. Someone will come out with one that's more affordable and AC IS the future. It already is standard in industry.


Part of the problem is that the DIY segment is all about getting the most bang for your buck, and series DC wins in that contest by a long shot. The only reason we have somewhat affordable systems from HPEVS is because they are based on existing forklift inverters from Curtis, who build in large volume. The only small volume AC inverters available from Rinehart Motion cost around $8K I think, and still are pretty buggy from what Jack Rickard is saying. I'm not sure the pricing or availability of the Tritium unit but it's low current/high voltage and probably won't work well with the HEPVS motors. My guess is our only hope for off the shelf AC systems will be either higher power systems from Curtis or some trickle down from automotive OEM's. Volume is key in electronics pricing.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Curtis is rolling out new stuff and I'm thinking like you that they may capitalize on their know how and become the cost leader. Hopefully the DIY crowd has raised their profits the last few years and they took notice!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

We're probably a drop in the bucket compared to Curtis's world wide volume but in conjunction with HPEVS's partnership with Wheego supplying hundreds of motors and controllers for the Whip probably helped.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

NZero said:


> um no, ignorant only has one meaning and his english is pretty good. ...


Yeah, his English is surprisingly good, but I just received this from the Swedish chef himself via Skype:



> Fighting stainless pop nites. Or whatever they're called in english.


Sorry, Qer... Couldn't resist...


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Qer said:


> Working on version 1.4 of the Soliton software btw. There will be some interesting changes on that one (mainly feature requests we've decided to honour), so I'm still quite busy with that. Sure, the actual controller part of the controller (ie the motor PWM part) is quite mature and hasn't been changed much since idle was introduced, but the interfacing part (the in-out signals and the web server) is getting a major overhaul and improvements.


BTW, have you given any though to running Sol Jr. in master/slave configuration. There was a bit of discussion about that (I think last year) before Sol Jr came to light. It would be good to have an effortless dual controller install, especially with Jr. (I have been thinking 4x4 again  )

Keep up the good work and don't let us bunch of ignoramuses goad you into getting reckless - we just want you stretched to the limit, not beyond 

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Sorry, Qer... Couldn't resist...


Duel at dawn. You choose weapon.



DawidvC said:


> BTW, have you given any though to running Sol Jr. in master/slave configuration. There was a bit of discussion about that (I think last year) before Sol Jr came to light. It would be good to have an effortless dual controller install, especially with Jr. (I have been thinking 4x4 again  )


It's tricky because of many reasons and since you gain very little compared to just wire them up in parallel but there's a whole world of "Oupsie?" out there that worries me I don't feel very comfortable for adding too much magic like that in the Solitons. Add to that that only a handful would use the feature, which probably mean that it'll never be really well tested and could bite some poor sod at a later date if you're unlucky. It has to be tested thoroughly so that the slave for example doesn't go bonkers and gives full throttle if network breaks etc...

However, I still have an idea back in my head to make it possible to shift IP-address to .2 instead of .1 so two controllers can share a network. That would make it possible to do a logger that can receive data from two controllers at the same time too, probably a good thing. It doesn't make the controllers go in a master/slave config, but it makes it a lot easier to run a dual setup even though wiring will be a bit messy. Thankfully the Solitons use 3 wire throttles which means that you can use an ordinary, one signal throttle to feed two controllers. No need for dual potentiometers or other contraptions.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Qer said:


> However, I still have an idea back in my head to make it possible to shift IP-address to .2 instead of .1 so two controllers can share a network. That would make it possible to do a logger that can receive data from two controllers at the same time too, probably a good thing. It doesn't make the controllers go in a master/slave config, but it makes it a lot easier to run a dual setup even though wiring will be a bit messy. Thankfully the Solitons use 3 wire throttles which means that you can use an ordinary, one signal throttle to feed two controllers. No need for dual potentiometers or other contraptions.


That will already help a lot! Trying to talk to 2 controllers with the same addresses is a nightmare - I commissioned some DC drives a while back - took me 2 days just to get them to see the PLC and talk to one another 

I understand your reasons - sometimes I get fooled by "feature-ism" - that doesn't always mean quality. 

BTW thanks for the quick reply - the guys in the US are probably still sleeping!

Dawid


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Qer - sorry to bother you like this, but I wondered if it would be possible to use an analog output of one soliton to drive the throttle input of another?

(Not being kept busy enough at work at present)

Dawid


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

DawidvC said:


> That will already help a lot! Trying to talk to 2 controllers with the same addresses is a nightmare - I commissioned some DC drives a while back - took me 2 days just to get them to see the PLC and talk to one another


Ouch. Didn't know that using twin controllers were common, I think I've heard of 2 vehicles so far and neither of them seemed to have that kind of problem. Ok, I'll bump it on my todo-list even though I don't dare promise it for 1.4.



DawidvC said:


> BTW thanks for the quick reply - the guys in the US are probably still sleeping!


I expect J to wake up in about 2 hours, and then he won't be much good before his first cup of coffee anyway. No, I really don't know why he gets up so insanely early in the morning, but he being an early bird and me being a sleepy head works very well since it cancel out much of the time difference. 



DawidvC said:


> Qer - sorry to bother you like this, but I wondered if it would be possible to use an analog output of one soliton to drive the throttle input of another?


Possible, yes. Recommended, nope.

The "analog" outputs are PWM which means you have to LP-filter them to get a nice analog signal. That also means that you will get a time delay between the controllers so the second controller will always react slower on throttle changes and will mean that if you let go of the throttle entirely it might take a few hundred of milliseconds (maybe half a second) before the second controller cuts power completely.

It's a lot safer to just wire the two throttle inputs together to the same throttle signal. Wire GND and throttle input together from the two controllers but only take +5V from one of them.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

That was for industrial machinery, not ev's. Sorry, I should have mentioned it. I am supposed to be working on the design for upgrading another machine here - two dc drives linked master/slave on speed control, which led me to ask the question. Please do not make it a priority just because neither of us can understand english 

Regards,
Dawid


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

You use Solitons for industrial use? Interesting. Well, it is a motor controller so, well... 

That selection for IP-number is a bit over due really so I guess I should look into it anyway. Will see if I can get it into 1.5 at least.

Sorry, my Afrikaans is pretty non-existing so we'll have to do with English.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

No, we are not using Solitons, they will be a bit overpowered. These are indutrial controllers I was talking about. That application had 6 drives talking on devicenet, 2 master/slave configurations with the line master running a take-up reel. Only one drive that is still running on its own in the whole lot. Like I said, getting them all communicating and talking to one another and the plc was quite a job. This new project have 2 x 90A 400V dc motors, master/slave without any comms, speed-referenced from a single potentiometer.

About 12 years ago I had an opportunity to work with a german ( from August Llaepple) for a couple of months. By the time he left he could understand Afrikaans, and I could speak a couple of words of German. I don't know if I would be ever be able to extend that to Swedish - I am no good with languages.

Hereabouts everyone wants to buy chinese machines, so I guess I will have to start learning Mandarin - do you know what the cut-off age for learning Mandarin might be 

Dawid


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

DawidvC said:


> No, we are not using Solitons, they will be a bit overpowered. These are indutrial controllers I was talking about. That application had 6 drives talking on devicenet, 2 master/slave configurations with the line master running a take-up reel. Only one drive that is still running on its own in the whole lot. Like I said, getting them all communicating and talking to one another and the plc was quite a job. This new project have 2 x 90A 400V dc motors, master/slave without any comms, speed-referenced from a single potentiometer.
> 
> About 12 years ago I had an opportunity to work with a german ( from August Llaepple) for a couple of months. By the time he left he could understand Afrikaans, and I could speak a couple of words of German. I don't know if I would be ever be able to extend that to Swedish - I am no good with languages.
> 
> ...


Wow getting all technical nowadays! Used to be in my day there was a "dancer" operating a pot for a drive signal to the other drives. Simple to work on, no real brain work needed, just knowledge of the drive, and it usually was analog! Networked drives? Wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anent the language discussion, do polyglots have larger brains than monoglots?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Salty9 said:


> Anent the language discussion, do polyglots have larger brains than monoglots?


Well, bragging about it would sure turn you into a polygloat...


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

QER,

I use a dual Soliton set up in my EV. I'd LOVE to be able to have a different address in each controller for data logging. They don't need to be infinately variable. Possibly just selectable from the default value and an alternate or two. Considering the cost and PITA factor of using multiple laptops to collect data, I'm almost ready to offer to pay you to add this feature.

Thanks for your contributions to the cause!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> QER,
> 
> I use a dual Soliton set up in my EV. I'd LOVE to be able to have a different address in each controller for data logging. They don't need to be infinately variable. Possibly just selectable from the default value and an alternate or two. Considering the cost and PITA factor of using multiple laptops to collect data, I'm almost ready to offer to pay you to add this feature.
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the cause!


WE NEED PICTURES!!!

dual soliton!!!?? what motors and batteries are you using??


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread any further...


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread any further...


Do you have any sort of limited slip between the two motors or do you just let them each do their own thing? Do you autocross or race? Would you be willing to put one wheel on grass and one on dry pavement and floor it and discuss or video the results?


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Man that thing no doubt could pop a wheelie! That is some muscle and rubber on the ground!


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread any further...


Quite agree. That impressive picture is too good for this thread. You should start your own thread with loads of juicy pictures and videos about your build (or point me to the thread if such a thing already exist ).


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread any further...


Please tell me where I can see more of this Brute Force, I have been looking at something very similar and was going to use Gates belts in the way you have.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> View attachment 10268
> 
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread any further...


Please do, it's more interesting than another one of our AC/DC debates 
Or start your own as has been suggested and stick a link here.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi.



Brute Force said:


> QER,
> 
> I use a dual Soliton set up in my EV. I'd LOVE to be able to have a different address in each controller for data logging. They don't need to be infinately variable. Possibly just selectable from the default value and an alternate or two. Considering the cost and PITA factor of using multiple laptops to collect data, I'm almost ready to offer to pay you to add this feature.
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the cause!


While you wait for Qer's code update  a possible workaround would be to add a cheap router to one of them and use address mapping to get to the second controller. 

On your controller #2, setup the router's "outside" address to whatever you need it, different than controller #1. Controller #2's address would be a DMZ that would flow from outside. The router DMZ is not connected to controller #1 obviously. 

JR


----------

